# Headed back to Iraq



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

Well guys, only 7 days left and off to Mississippi for pre-deployment train-up, then off to Iraq (again!). Not sure how long we'll be there, but some have said we should be back by Christmas of 2010 (subject to change, lol).

Haven't been on here much lately. Been trying to get everything packed and things in order around the house. Just had the new addition to the family on Nov. 30 and now getting ready to head out. 

Hopefully I should be able to access my email an internet over there and I'll post up pics and such later on after we get settled in. Keep up the good work here guys and I'll holla back at you all later!

:rockn:


----------



## meangreen360 (May 3, 2009)

Hey man,good luck and thanks for your service. God bless you and your family.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Thank you for what you do Dale. Keep your head down brother and come home safe. If you get the opportunity, give a couple of them sumbi tch es a head shot for me. Tell em Darryl said hi.


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

^^ agreed! Be safe & get back home to ur family


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

good luck and thanks for your service. come home safe so you can enjoy those little ones and arnt you going to get a new ride when you get back. god bless


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Keep safe and stay sharp over there buddy. I'll have a keg and a bottle waiting for you when you get back.


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

bayou_boy_22 said:


> good luck and thanks for your service. come home safe so you can enjoy those little ones and arnt you going to get a new ride when you get back. god bless


Definitely gonna have a new ride when I return!!! It's been tough not to go and buy one now, but that wouldn't make much sense.

Masher: thanks buddy!:friday: Definitely gonna have to get some more of those *PURPLE & **GOLD* cans!!


----------



## RDs Neighbor (Jun 24, 2009)

Thanks for serving drillers. Stay safe and get home soon.


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

keep it low brother , stay safe and prays with ya


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

Thanks drillers be safe and keep your head down. Looking forwar to riding with you again hopefully I won't need a spare belt from ya


----------



## TX4PLAY (Jan 18, 2009)

Thanks for your service Driller and stay safe over there. If you get the oppurtunity send a few of them bastages a 5.56 hello from the deep South. Seriously take care of yourself and THANKS for sacrificing that much time away from your family so we can comfortably spend time with ours. You guys are truly appreciated whether our mainstream media likes to cover it or not.


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

thanks for your services and stay safe, maybe when you get back they will have an 900 Brute out so you can get one of them lol


----------



## lg07brute (Jul 20, 2009)

Thanks so much for your service. My cuz just got back a few months ago. Do what ya gotta do and come back safe. Thanks again.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Good Luck DGD...you guy are my HERO's... I got VERY HIGH RESPECT for you all... let me know if you need anything at all while your over there. my email is [email protected] if you can email me from over there and let me know where to mail stuff I will mail you some ATV Mags, or whatever you may want...I don't care what it is...If the mail can haul it...I'll send it! DO NOT hesitate to ask...


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Bootlegger said:


> let me know if you need anything at all while your over there.


excellent idea, give us your mailing address when you get there so we can put together a special "MIMB package" for ya!


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

dang we should have sent you stickers to take with you to put on the hummers and tanks. 
those would be the most awsome pics ever!


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

IBBruin said:


> excellent idea, give us your mailing address when you get there so we can put together a special "MIMB package" for ya!


yes....we will take care of you and your buddies. I meant it when I said you all were my HERO's...with you all I would NOT have the Freedom to do what I want to do...not would my kids. Thanks again for putting your life on the line to keep US Free! 

Yep...just let IBRUIN and I know...I am sure all of us would be more than happy to help.


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Be Safe, and THANK YOU


----------



## RDWD (May 11, 2009)

Good luck buddy, hurry up and make it home safe so you can spend quality time with your family and your mimb brothers. Lets us know if you need anything from over here. Maybe me and masher can make a package full of those Gold & Purples. 
:usa:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Be safe bro. Bust up some sand dwellers for us at MIMB. And yeah, we will def. Need to get some mimb stickers on your hummer!! :rockn:


----------



## sweeper (Apr 10, 2009)

Thank you for doing what you do! We will all pray for you and your family.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

be safe buddy.... i have his military e mail and we have arranged for him to get packages not goin to say what is in them never know who is on the net.... and i have a few mimb stickers i will give him.... and yes fo sho shoot some them bastages in tha face for us.....


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

You guys get me the stickers and I will definitely get them on some Hummers!!

Thanks for the kind words guys and I will get an address as soon as we get one.


----------



## BF750FI (Oct 25, 2009)

Take care of yourself, God bless and come home safe!!


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

We can't say it enough...Stay safe. Our prayers are with you all!

D


----------



## outskirtsdweller (Jul 6, 2009)

Bless you and your family. I could not imagine leaving my crew to go over there. Folks like you are special...thanx....


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

thanks again guys!!


----------

